# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Automatic Pool Cleaner/Filter/Pump Problem

## spartan

Hi all, 
I have a problem with my pool.
My pool was renovated about 5 years ago, with a lot of new equipment purchased at the time, except for the sand filter and pump. The sand was replaced at the time. I got a new chlroniator. 
Over the last 6 months or so the automatic pool cleaner has been slowing down, stopping, and generally not pulling its weight. As it was old I decided to replace it with a new one - old was baracuda, new is a onga hammerhead.  
This produced some minimal improvement. Next thing I did was strip down the filter, I noticed I had a stuffed spider gasket so i replaced it with an new one (an after market one). 
No real improvement. 
I checked and tightened all union connections, putting plumbers tape on the threads. 
I've backwashed the thing and rinsed it. Noting that the only time the automatica pool cleaner actually moves the way that it should is when the valve is set to backwash/rinse/waste <- but only if I dont have the second filter in line - this is where I have a diverter that puts waste water to the second filter and then back to the pool instead of to the drain - so the auto cleaner goes find when it goes to the drain. 
I've also tried running the thing on re-circulate and that hasnt improved things too much. 
Other points - there arent a great deal of bubbles form the return jets. 
I can get a reasonable prime in the pump - mainly from backwash/waste - until fully primed and then it stays primed ok - but then no improvement in auto cleaner movement. 
So does anyone have any suggestions? 
Warren

----------


## m6sports

My guess is the pump is on her last legs. 
That or the impeller is damaged. My mother had a simular problem but it wasn't till the pump died and got replaced with a new one that she worked out why the pool cleaner wasn't working as well as it use to

----------


## Compleat Amateu

As above, the pump is almost certainly the problem, get it taken out and checked.  May have some crap in it, or just may be cactus.

----------


## Geoff2005

I've had the problem twice in the past, both times issue was weakened spring in bypass so too much water going through bypass and less through pool cleaner. In my system the bypass is on the skimmer box plate, on some the bypass is located in the pool cleaner hose.
Rectification was to disassemble bypass and stretch spring.

----------

